# Great news! Yao Ming will not play chinese national games



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Negotiation had broken down between Houston Rockets and officials from Shanghai Sports Bureau; Houston Rockets had officially refused releasing Yao Ming for the China 10th National Game



Yao Ming committed to Rockets to miss Chinese National Games



> Chinese center Yao Ming will miss the 10th Chinese National Games for his commitment to the Houston Rockets in the 2005-06 preseason games.
> 
> "I don't think I can play in the National Games. My contract (with the Rockets) doesn't allow me though I really want to play (in the Games)," Yao said on Friday.
> 
> ...


 :clap: Great news for this week!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao started training yesterday under the supervision of Anthony Falsone and Tom Thibodeau .


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice. I wonder if Yao actually wants to play. If he wanted to the Rockets would let him. But they say it's a contract issue and Yao puts out a quote about wanting to so he doesn't look bad.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Yao started training yesterday under the supervision of Anthony Falsone and Tom Thibodeau .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Nice. I wonder if Yao actually wants to play.


I guess Yao Ming himself wanted to play for Shanghai in the National Games, as this is a championship that he almost got 4 years ago (but failed because of a clutch 3 pts shot by a player of the opponent team). And his parents did not manage to win the Gold Medal for Shanghai at their prime as basketball players, so Yao had said it before that he wanted to win the gold medal for Shanghai and for his parents.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tone wone said:


> look at his upper body...geez Yao, hit the weights man


I've never seen an extremely tall guy with well devloped pectorals. I think he needs to work on his back and traps; and of course his stamina (which he seems to be doing).

Great pics kisstherim.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Great pics. Lots of shots of him running so he is trying to build up stamina. Not so many shots of him wearing the weight lifting gloves though.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hm I thought the Chinese included a clause in the contract so he will be obliged to play for them, not the other way around...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

great pics as usual ktr

Yao's already pretty big and muscular for someone his height. He's no Shaq, but he ain't no Shawn Bradley either.










And his legs are like tree trunks, they're huge.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Very smart move by the Rockets. If it was up to Yao, his loyalty to China would prevent him form refusing- he would have to play for his national team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

if i were yao i wouldnt be too happy about not being allowed to play. i mean it is representing your country we're talkin bout here


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Yao should play. It's more important to him than anything in the NBA.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

You guys seem to get all wrong. Rockets refused to release Yao to play in a National competition representing Shanghai but he still allow to play for China in Asian Championship. I think Rockets made the right decision.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Rockets refused to release Yao to play in a National competition representing Shanghai but he still allow to play for China in Asian Championship.


that's true. according to this report



> Yao has to play for the Chinese national team in the world championships, Asian Championships and the Olympic Games, but is not asked to play in the National Games", according to his contract wth the Chinese Basketball Association.


the games he is gonna miss r just the 10th Chinese National Games,he still gotta play the Asian Championships for China in this september.


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I've never seen an extremely tall guy with well devloped pectorals. I think he needs to work on his back and traps; and of course his stamina (which he seems to be doing).
> 
> Great pics kisstherim.


I agree, people forget because of how massive Shaq is and was when he first came that he is the gold std for 7 plus-footers. But thats pretty much how Akeem looked his first 5 years in the league, tree-trunks for legs (power) and a slim upper body, it wasn't until the latter prime of his career that he thickened up uptop. Yao's physique is right on schedule, you notice there's not one inch of body fat up there, dude prolly weighs 315-320, remember he's 7'6'' yall??? :wlift: He does lift weights, everyone who guards him says "he's stronger than I thought" I mean what do we want??? He abuses one on one defenders? When he "bangs" into some defender he always gets the off foul, for whatever reason Shaq gets away with it. But Yao/Amare are forever getting called for the same sh-t. I guess some players who are the gold std get those calls (MJ, Shaq, Kobe, Lebron, Larry, Magic) even Kareem fouled out all the time and he was the all-time leading scoring for the longest??? Yao is Yao, that's better than just about everybody else in the league today, I'm satisfied. :biggrin:


----------

